# UV Sterilizer on planted tank.



## ausername (Nov 15, 2006)

I picked up a inline uv sterilizer while on a trip for a price i couldn't say no to. (25$) I have yet to hook it up but there is sooo many opposing views on the internet that i cant make heads or tails of it.. do the pros outweigh the cons? Does anyone have one on their planted tank? I am concerned with the oxidation of the trace elements. Should hook it up and only use it when theres a sickness floating around? Any views would be appreciated.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Why not make it portable, and only use it when introducing new fish, or on GW outbreak?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

x2

I read that portable UV thread the other day and making it portable (or at least bypass-able) was a great idea, so that it's not running 24/7 and only on when you need it.


----------



## ausername (Nov 15, 2006)

I kinda like that idea. bit unsightly but it would be a temp thing... neat.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I have mine in-line and not portable but I turn it on only when I think I need it.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i run my 9x turbo twist 24/7. no problems as far as i can tell with plant growth, and i have NEVER have a parasite/fish disease breakout ever. YMMV, put it inline and turn it on and off or leave it on, test for yourself to see which works best for your tank.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

If you put it in-line, you restrict the flow of your filter output. Why restrict the flow if you only turn on the UV on occasions? Therefore, you're not using your UV's filter to it's full potential.

IMO, portable is the best solution. If you have multiple tanks, you can easily move it from one tank to another. Sure it looks unsightly, but the the nice thing about being portable, you can easily remove it from sight.

Besides, UV's operate best at a specific flow, depending on the purpose. For example, killing bacteria/parasites require slower flow than getting rid of GW.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Don't expect a UV sterilizer to be a be all end all. It may be effective against parasites but may not necessarily protect your fish from certain bacteria. I just had a couple of fish die of a bacterial infection in a 10 gallon where I run a UV sterilizer 24/7, change 50% water weekly. Water parameters are not what killed them as I monitor ammonia and nitrites monthly and these were within normal ranges when the fish were effected. The fact that a UV sterilizer may not necessarily afford protection against all types of bacteria is not surprising. Take Blue Green Algae for example is really a type of gram negative bacteria and a UV sterilizer has no effect on Blue Green Algae or the spores responsible for its spread.

As far as a UV sterilzer oxidizing trace minerals. Based on my experience, this is BS. Below is a picture of plants growing in my 40 gallon with a UV sterilizer running 24/7. I have yet to see any signs of trace element deficiencies.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

A UV works best depending on the dwell time (amount of time the water goes through the light). I always follow Coralife's (Now Oceanic System's) recommendations...



> 9 watt - 55 GPH to eliminate parasites, 121 GPH to eliminate algae, 253 to eliminate bacteria
> 
> 18 watt - 110 GPH to eliminate parasites, 240 GPH to eliminate algae, 500 to eliminate bacteria
> 
> 36 watt - 290 GPH to eliminate parasites, 680 GPH to eliminate algae, 1550 to eliminate bacteria


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Pretty much everything stated is true nears as any of us can tell.

I use them as a portable for a GW, or for any algae related issues.
Never ever used them for diseases...........namely that large weekly water change and good plant health thing takes care of that

Just like a non planted tank...........good food, good stocking levels, good water conditions. Basic stuff.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

The most use I've got out of mine is actualy on my quarantine tank for new fish... first time I used it was when some new fish broke out with ick... along with the regular things (turn up the temp, add some salt) it seemed to nip it in the bud and took care of the ick quickly.


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 11, 2007)

I just purchased the JBJ Submariner UV Sterlizer 7W....this unit resides in the aquarium. I have had it running for about a day now, but water looks better already. I am able to adjust the dwell time of this unit which allows me to target specific growths (ie: green water and bacterial bloom).
If anyone is interested on how it works out shoot me an email!
-Mark


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine is also plumbed inline with one of my filstar canisters and runs 24/7. Although I plumbed it in with a bypass. That way I can redirect the flow to the tank and still run the filter without running the uv light causing any restrictions. I haven't noticed any problems with the nutrients either. Plants look great and water couldn't be any clearer.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Don't expect a UV sterilizer to be a be all end all. It may be effective against parasites but may not necessarily protect your fish from certain bacteria. I just had a couple of fish die of a bacterial infection in a 10 gallon where I run a UV sterilizer 24/7, change 50% water weekly. Water parameters are not what killed them as I monitor ammonia and nitrites monthly and these were within normal ranges when the fish were effected. The fact that a UV sterilizer may not necessarily afford protection against all types of bacteria is not surprising. Take Blue Green Algae for example is really a type of gram negative bacteria and a UV sterilizer has no effect on Blue Green Algae or the spores responsible for its spread.
> 
> As far as a UV sterilzer oxidizing trace minerals. Based on my experience, this is BS. Below is a picture of plants growing in my 40 gallon with a UV sterilizer running 24/7. I have yet to see any signs of trace element deficiencies.


Is that the yellow lined blue carp that my great grandfather used to tell me about that's showing in your pic?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Left C said:


> Is that the yellow lined blue carp that my great grandfather used to tell me about that's showing in your pic?


Nope, it is my 9 year old Giant Zebra Danio. He is the tank bully and has been in the tank since it was first setup as a non-planted tank 9 years ago.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Nope, it is my 9 year old Giant Zebra Danio. He is the tank bully and has been in the tank since it was first setup as a non-planted tank 9 years ago.


That's an old Danio!:icon_smil


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Left C said:


> That's an old Danio!:icon_smil


Lol, I know  I cannot even add any other top or middle dwelling fish because he is so territorial and aggressive. Just my luck, my ugliest, plant demolishing and most agressive fish are the hardiest. My hygrophilia polysperma plant leaves don't get a chance to grow because my stupid Kribensis Cichlid likes to strip the leaves off it.  And it isn't like he eats the leaves, he just tears the tips off and I have to make sure I have to find and net all the pieces out each week to keep the debris from creating water quality problems.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry to interupt, 

But now after a year of flawless operation.... I changed the bulb in my uv light yesterday and after running about 24 hours now the water appears to be cloudy or white. I'm not sure if has anything to actually do with the uv light or not. 

I was just wandering if anybody else has experienced this after changing the bulb?

If not I am thinking a possible bacterial bloom?


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

No , I never had that experience before . If its white , The UV wont clear that out I think cuz its not green bacteria . Its something more sinister. try purigen? or do a 50% water change


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

I found the culprit. Looks like I have lost a kribensis cichlid and didn't even know it.:frown: I will be doing a water change this weekend. Thanks for the help.

Brian


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll tell you what...

My tank was 100% algae a few months ago...
Especially with BGA/cyno that survived many ethromycyn treatments.
Couldnt keep cory's or new fish.

The tank was doomed !

So I started doing weekly water changes and adding my rexx griggs ferts I bought moons ago.

That got the plants growing again, but after 2 months, the algae was still growing as fast as ever especially the cyno... (sheets starting 2 days after a change). 

3 weeks ago I added a 9w UV... and apparently some ramshorns.

And honestly, the tank is 100% clean and the snails have cleaned every bit of gunk.

So in my book...
UV and a couple snails are 100% life savers.


----------



## aqfn (Feb 17, 2008)

*I had a good experience with JBJ UV sterilizer and algae*

I had a huge algae problem in my 24G freshwater planted cube. The tank was a bit overpopulated and at some point I was unable to see my fish unless it was right behind the glass. I got 5W JBJ UV sterilizer and the algae was gone in about 4 days. Right now I have two of these units: 5 and 7 W, one for my 75 G tank and another one for 24G cube. 

I made a mistake of running it in a tank not fully cycled and I suddenly got a high nitrite level with just 3 African featherfin catfish in 75 gallons. Stopping the lamp and adding some conditioner with bacteria resolved the problem in a couple of days. I have to mention that I used some cycling bacteria on this tank before and apparently it died off. Right now I run the lamp again in this tank because of a new fish we just bought and will probably know in a couple of days if I get the nitrite problem.

UV certainly has its uses but you need to carefully watch the nitrite level and make sure it is not killing the good bacteria together with the bad one. For murky water algae problem it is probably the solution. My experiments with chemical algae treatment did not yield any noticeable results and I would assume that the chemicals will probably kill the fish first and then (may be) algae, but later...


----------

